# substitute wool wash while traveling?



## mama2graham (Mar 12, 2006)

Mamas, I need your help. I brought all my beautiful dipes and wool to my parents' place, but I forgot my wool wash. I can't buy it around here, so what can I substitute? Baby shampoo? It has to be something very common; I'm in a very small town here... thanks!


----------



## willowsmama (Jan 11, 2003)

You can probably get Euclen if they have a yarn shop.


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

Baby shampoo will work and if you need to lanolize you can always pick up some lanolish or ask a phamacist for lanolin.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I'd pick up a nice handmade soap at a bath and body place if something like that is around. Before wool washes were all the rage, I just used handmade soaps.
Or baby shampoo.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I'd pick up a nice handmade soap at a bath and body place if something like that is around. Before wool washes were all the rage, I just used handmade soaps.
Or baby shampoo.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I'd pick up a nice handmade soap at a bath and body place if something like that is around. Before wool washes were all the rage, I just used handmade soaps.
Or baby shampoo.


----------



## mama2graham (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Mamas!


----------

